# Grout sealer recommendations/tub shower stall with tile



## tzinho (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,

This is a follow up to my last posting, which has received zero replies.

I'm begging for any brand-name suggestions for a high-quality grout sealer to finish my tile installation in a tub/shower stall. The clear penetrating sealer I've tried just doesn't seem to be working... after 4 careful applications, water still soaks into the grout and darkens/discolors it.

So, to all of the pros out there: if this was the shower in your house, what would you use?

I've spent the whole winter on this bathroom remodel, and don't want it to be compromised at the end by my inability to find a good grout sealer, so once again, I am absolutely BEGGING for any suggestions from people who know what they are doing.

Thanks so much, in advance, for your help!

(P.S. If the lack of replies is due to the moderator's message on naming specific brands in the forums, note that he states: "If someone posts a question that NEEDS a product suggestion feel free to mention a product and why you like it...")


----------



## rehabob (Apr 10, 2011)

Grout sealer is not waterproofing. It is designed to 'breathe'. It is only the first line of defense against moisture, soap scum and body oils. My experience is that no matter how many coats of sealer I put on the grout, it will discolor (darken) if water is in contact for any length of time. Since grout is a natural substance, the amount of sealer absorbed will vary along the grout line and the dark spots will not be consistent. The only way that I have found to truly waterproof grout is to use an acrylic resin color seal that contains a modified urethane sealing agent. Such products contain constant acting mildicides that provide a sanitary surface for years. You cannot find these sealers in the big box DIY stores. Take a look at this demo. I've used this sealer for years.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/grout-sealers-life-misunderstandings-95/


----------



## tzinho (Jan 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the very useful information. I feel extremely enlightened. Much appreciated!


----------

